# Webseite suchmaschinen bekannt machen



## kolonly (8. Januar 2005)

Hi leibe leute

Wie schaffe ich es das sich meine website suchmaschinen tauglich mache
habs schon mehrmals propiert mit diesen META befehlen aber irgendwei klappts nie bei mir...

Also könntet ihr mir einen fertigen meta text geben wo ich nur noch meine keywords usw. eintrgane muss?!

Und vorallem könnt ihr mir erklären wie ich sie dann wirklich finde


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Januar 2005)

Hast du dich überhaupt schon bei einer Suchmaschine angemeldet?
Wenn deine Seite nicht extern verlinkt ist, wird sie sonst niemals von einem Robot gefunden werden.

Ansonsten... die META-Tags sind für Google eher unbedeutend, .... suche mal ein bisschen im Board herum, es gibt eine Reihe von Threads zum Thema, wo du erfährst, worauf es wirklich ankommt.


----------



## Julian Maicher (8. Januar 2005)

http://www.googletips.de


----------



## kolonly (8. Januar 2005)

> Hast du dich überhaupt schon bei einer Suchmaschine angemeldet?



Wie melde ich mich bei einer suchmaschine an?


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Januar 2005)

http://www.google.de/intl/de/webmasters/


----------



## danube (8. Januar 2005)

http://de.webmasterplan.com//cgi-local/router.cgi?l=de&p=wmpde&s=opt_mtgenerator


----------

